# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  4x6 Horizontal Bandsaw mods

## jdurand

I did these mods some time ago but just realized I should share them here. The saw is a Harbor Freight "4x6" bandsaw.

One of the first things was new wheels to make it more stable. The bushings are made on a lathe.





The next was to move the outer guide bearings up a bit to reduce jamming from swarf and to help make the blade vertical. I get REALLY nice cuts out of this saw. I simply chucked the guides in the lathe and made the hex part thinner.



Then I got what was to be the first of a number of orders for custom lighting dimmers for a circus group in Canada. One part of the design needed sections of 3 inch x 6 inch aluminum tube (used to make hanging brackets). Well, I have a 4x6 saw, what could go wrong?



Some settling must have occurred during shipping a the guide bearings hit the tube. Insert bad words here.

The bearing guide was all the way back and the tube was all the way against the right hand stop.



So, grab some scrap... err ... not currently used steel angle with a nice rust... err ... aged finish and make a new right hand stop. While at it, bring it right up to the blade for cutting smaller items.





Presto, I can now cut things larger than 6 inches!




Here's the lighting dimmer with those aluminum bits on, they hang under the seating on the X supports (like scaffolding). The dimmer provides 40 Amps @ 24VDC for LED lighting.

----------

57_210 (Sep 19, 2022),

Jon (Oct 24, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Oct 21, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks jdurand! We've added your Horizontal Bandsaw Bearing Modification to our Bandsaws category,
as well as to your builder page: jdurand's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Horizontal Bandsaw Bearing Modification
 by jdurand

tags:
bandsaw, bearing, modification

----------


## jonlegrand1

Hi, new to this forum. 

I bought one of those used last year and welded my own base for it. OK, how do you keep the blade cutting straight? I tried a few adjustments but nothing seemed to help. Tried tightening it all the way like some guys on YT suggest, still it drifts to the right using it horizontal or upright. Thanks.

----------

Jon (Oct 19, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Oct 21, 2019),

skupstas (Oct 19, 2019),

thehomeengineer (Oct 21, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

> Hi, new to this forum. 
> 
> I bought one of those used last year and welded my own base for it. OK, how do you keep the blade cutting straight? I tried a few adjustments but nothing seemed to help. Tried tightening it all the way like some guys on YT suggest, still it drifts to the right using it horizontal or upright. Thanks.



There's several things that can keep it from cutting straight. Clamp a large machinists square in the vise making sure it's flat on the bed and just barely touching the blade. Raise and lower the blade and see if it tracks along the square. If not, use your favorite swear words and check the pivot for the cutting head. Usually there's no adjustment, which means you either have to make an off-center bushing or easier, put a wedge under the work to make it cut straight.

Assuming it tracks ok, then check the blade for tilt, you may have to tweak the guide bearings a little or a lot. See my bearing mod that might help.

Make sure your tension is good, you should get a nice boing sound from plucking the blade.

----------

Jon (Oct 21, 2019)

----------


## thehomeengineer

Not sure if This helps see link below:

Saw not cutting stright


The Home Engineer

----------

baja (Oct 22, 2019),

Jon (Oct 21, 2019)

----------


## thehomeengineer

Hi
Already thinking about doing the same as you. I have had my little saw for 30 years and it does have sentimental value as my late Mother bought it for me. But the thin base unfortunately lets it down. So after seeing your post I feel after all this time the saw could do with the base upgrade. Thank you for posting I will let you know how I get on making it.
The Home Engineer

----------


## jdurand

> Hi
> Already thinking about doing the same as you. I have had my little saw for 30 years and it does have sentimental value as my late Mother bought it for me. But the thin base unfortunately lets it down. So after seeing your post I feel after all this time the saw could do with the base upgrade. Thank you for posting I will let you know how I get on making it.
> The Home Engineer



Anyone making a base, the wheels should be out far enough so when you raise the arm into vertical position the center of gravity is still well inside the wheelbase. Really easy to tip one over otherwise.

----------

thehomeengineer (Oct 22, 2019)

----------


## jonlegrand1

Thanks, I'll try that adjustment. I played with it a few times, tightened it all the way, adjusted the blade square, and it still drifted to the right. The Harbor Junk manual that came with it is about as clear as mud on adjustments.

I worked at a place where we had a real h-saw (an expensive Jet unit). I must have changed that blade once a month and never, ever did an adjustment on it. We did thousands of cuts and they were always as straight as can be. Sigh.

My base upright, it's very solid:

https://madebyjonlegrand.wordpress.c...p-carousel-140

----------


## DIYer

Thanks jonlegrand1! We've added your Horizontal Bandsaw Stand to our Dollies and Stands category,
as well as to your builder page: jonlegrand1's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Horizontal Bandsaw Stand
 by jonlegrand1

tags:
portable, bandsaw, stand

----------


## Paul Alciatore

The best tip to keep the cuts straight is to get a name brand, bi-metal blade. The teeth on a cheap blade can wear more on the side that contacts the wheels and that, uneven wear will cause the saw to cut crooked. I have the same bi-metal blade on mine (a Grizzly) for the past 10 years and it is still going just fine. 

You pay about two or three times the cost of a cheap, import blade, but they last between five to twenty times longer so you spend less in the long run. I found that not only did the cheap blades not cut straight, but they also tended to break from fatigue after some months of use. That's months, not years!






> Hi, new to this forum. 
> 
> I bought one of those used last year and welded my own base for it. OK, how do you keep the blade cutting straight? I tried a few adjustments but nothing seemed to help. Tried tightening it all the way like some guys on YT suggest, still it drifts to the right using it horizontal or upright. Thanks.

----------


## jonlegrand1

Well, you were right. The American made blades at Harbor Junk which sell for about $23 would last OK, but I went for a couple of Bosch ones and haven't broken it yet. Stalled it a few times, but haven't broken it.

The saw is still a hunk of junk though. No endorsement of the big box store here, but it looks like this one is a step up:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Jet-3-4-...UFBQUFGNjE1U0U

----------


## big o

Nice mods.
Big o.

----------

